# Heat N Glo 6000TRXI-IPI



## Sanjaya (Nov 13, 2012)

I just purchased a home, It has a heat n glo  fireplace (6000TRXI-IPI ). I have never used a gas fireplace before !!) When I turn it on with a remote, the pilot light comes on.  After about 30 sec's there is little boom, I can see it light around the periphery for less than a sec. Nothing happens after that. I tried reading into many forums, I have cleaned the nozzles, rearranged logs, tried lighting it without the logs, with front cover open etc but nothing helped.

Need advice and guidance in troubleshooting the issue.

Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 13, 2012)

DON'T light that unit without the logs. The two logs in the rear have internal burners, & if you remove them & light the unit, you have the potential for a catastrophe. You will have two gas jets blowing unburnt gas into the enclosed cavity of the firebox.  If that gas ignites, that can be considered as a BOMB. Check the 9 volt battery under the unit. That operates at solenoid in the gas valve. If the battery is good, take a plastic handle screwdriver & using the handle, rap the regulator head once or twice to see if it may be stuck closed. That's all I can think of off the top of my head, but try them & report back...


----------



## Sanjaya (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks, I had the first two logs in there.
BTW where would Il locate the regulator, how does it look like ?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 14, 2012)

Sanjaya said:


> Thanks, I had the first two logs in there.
> BTW where would Il locate the regulator, how does it look like ?


 
The black knob that has "Hi - Lo" on it is on the regulator head. Remove the black knob BEFORE you rap it.


----------



## Sanjaya (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry for the delayed responses, Uploading a few pictures I just took, Hi-LO is showing a empty hole





. I just noticed there are a couple of wires from (dont_know.jpg) module labeled as ( + and -) going nowhere.




There is a black wire from the back of main control module covered by a sleeve.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 24, 2012)

You may have a remote that requires the HI-LO regulator to be removed & replaced with a solenoid. Can you post a pic of your remote?
You didn't mention if you had the installation manual, so I added the link below. In there is the wiring schematic.
That should help you with some of your trouble shooting efforts...

http://hearthnhome.com/downloads/installManuals/386_901.pdf


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 24, 2012)

Couple other things. Looks like you removed the plate in the first pic from the unit. What does the front of the gas valve look like? Is there a silver metal knob on it? the (+ & -) wires are probably for the battery back-up cradle wiring. Is there a cradle under neath the unit that holds two "D" size batteries?


----------



## Sanjaya (Dec 14, 2012)

Attached is picture of remote






I do not see any silver knob saying (+/-). As for a wiring is concerened, I can trace it

Here is a module, looks like some kind of a distribution module,




The wires are connected as stated here. 
(Orage and white wires on the back are going up where polit is )
Orange = Pilot
Green = Main
Brown = switch on plate in figure 1 of earlier post
The input voltage is 2.9V AC ( Measured it with a meter )

It has a 9V battery not a D size battery


----------



## Sanjaya (Dec 14, 2012)

I did not install it myself, I came with the house, Since it is getting cold these days, it's becoming a little more uncomfortable not to have it working. I appreciate all the help and guidance been getting here and quiet sure I would be able to resolve it sooner or later.


----------



## Sanjaya (Dec 16, 2012)

Got a service man, there were dead spiders in there. cleaned up and works fine now. Atleast learned to operate one.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 16, 2012)

Sanjaya said:


> Got a service man, there were dead spiders in there. cleaned up and works fine now. Atleast learned to operate one.


 
Glad you figured it out!


----------



## hospicern (Mar 23, 2013)

Intensifire (that's how it's spelled) Switch Wiring Diagram on my Heat & Glo 6000TRXI shows a white wire to the + terminal of a 9 volt battery, green wire to the negative.  MINE IS WIRED THE OPPOSITE WAY.  Can I unplug the wires and switch them?  Is the diagram wrong?  
The battery is new and presumed to be functional, but the switch has no 'click' and the rear burners won't come on.  I can't remember if the burners worked in the past, but my husband is pretty sure they did.  He has done some cleaning (or something) around the gas line, removed the logs, and sprayed the nozzles with air, but the rear burners still won't light.  The logs are back in.  I've switched everything on and off, changed every setting, but I wonder about the wiring.
Thank you.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 23, 2013)

There should be no problem correcting the wiring. See if that lets your Intensifire system engage. The Rocker switch on the face plate needs to be in the correct position also.


----------



## hospicern (Mar 23, 2013)

I corrected the wiring and changed the battery again, but still no luck.  The center flames seem to be higher now, but that shouldn't be due to what I did today.  Maybe the gas line to the Intensifire needs to be disconnected and given a better cleaning.  Weird that those wires were switched, though.  Thans for the reply.


----------



## mezani (Dec 6, 2017)

I have the same unit and the unit has always been missing the 9 volt battery since i purchased the house.  I have downloaded the owners manual but there is not alot of explanation on how the unit is supposed to work.  I have the double D battery holder but no real instructions on how it works.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 7, 2017)

The nine-volt battery operates the solenoid to allow gas flow to the rear log burners.
The battery pack with the 2 D-Cell batteries is there for back up in case your power goes out.


----------

